# Blade Runner 2049: Gerüchte um Serien-Umsetzung des Kinofilms



## Icetii (18. September 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Blade Runner 2049: Gerüchte um Serien-Umsetzung des Kinofilms* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Blade Runner 2049: Gerüchte um Serien-Umsetzung des Kinofilms*


----------



## xNomAnorx (18. September 2018)

Nein, danke aus meiner Sicht. BR 2049 ist imo ein perfekter Film, der abgeschlossen so stehen bleiben kann. 
Als Serie kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen. Außerdem kann die Perfektion des Films nie im Leben noch einmal ohne die Verantwortlichen erreicht werden - Enttäuschung also vorprogrammiert.


----------



## Rabowke (18. September 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Nein, danke aus meiner Sicht. BR 2049 ist imo ein perfekter Film, der abgeschlossen so stehen bleiben kann.
> Als Serie kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen. Außerdem kann die Perfektion des Films nie im Leben noch einmal ohne die Verantwortlichen erreicht werden - Enttäuschung also vorprogrammiert.



Boah ne ... ich fand BR 2049 richtig schlecht, den ersten Teil hingegen über alle Zweifel erhaben.

Allerdings find ich das Setting super ansprechend und musste bei Altered Carbon immer an BR denken. D.h. wenn man eine Serie mit dem Budget & der Qualität aufzieht, warum nicht? Das könnte was werden, ach was sag ich, alles kann nur besser werden als BR 2049.  

Schade übrigens das der Hauptdarsteller der ersten Staffel von Altered Carbon nicht mehr am Start ist. Das regt mich massiv auf!


----------



## OldShatterhand (18. September 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Boah ne ... ich fand BR 2049 richtig schlecht, den ersten Teil hingegen über alle Zweifel erhaben.



ebenso.


----------



## xNomAnorx (18. September 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Boah ne ... ich fand BR 2049 richtig schlecht, den ersten Teil hingegen über alle Zweifel erhaben.



Dann würde mich jetzt aber schon interessieren warum


----------



## linktheminstrel (18. September 2018)

Ne blade runner-serie würde ich auf jeden Fall ne chance geben. Ein sehr interessantes Universum


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. September 2018)

Wer sagt dass eine darauf basierende  Serie mehr Akzeptanz genießen wird als die Filme (welche gleichermaßen keine Kassenerfolge waren)? Kann ich nicht so ganz verstehen dass man nun noch dieses Risiko Wagen möchte.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Worrel (19. September 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Boah ne ... ich fand BR 2049 richtig schlecht, den ersten Teil hingegen über alle Zweifel erhaben.


Also ich werde mit dem ersten, also dem Original Blade Runner nicht wirklich warm. Ich hab den zwar hier rumstehen, aber eher im Sinne von;"Du magst doch SciFi Filme, und das ist ein Klassiker. Schau den einfach nochmal, vielleicht erkennst du dann seine wahre Größe." 

Spontan entschieden würde ich dem möglicherweise 4/10 Punkten geben ...


----------



## Rabowke (19. September 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Dann würde mich jetzt aber schon interessieren warum


... irgendwie wurde die eigentlich sehr interessante Thematik nicht gut umgesetzt, was für mich leider echt an Leto liegt, der auch schon 'seinen' Joker massiv gegen die Wand gefahren hat. 

Ryan Gosling war okay, aber irgendwie zu eindimensional & auch die Erklärung bzw. Auflösung fand ich jetzt nicht wirklich gelungen. Ich kann es irgendwie nicht beschreiben, aber ich hatte die ganze Zeit das Gefühl das BR2049 Style und Optik um drei Ebenen über den Inhalt gestellt hat. Optik, Präsentation, Style ... wirklich gut, ggf. sogar einen Tick über dem Vorgänger, aber der Rest? Richtig, richtig schlecht ... für mich.

Ggf. war Blade Runner auch desshalb so toll, weil es vorher so eine düstere Zukunftsvision bis dato noch nicht gab, das Setting bzw. das moralische Dilemma, wie geht man mit den Replikanten um, sie fühlen, denken ... sind es Menschen? Sollte man alle Replikanten töten nur weil ein paar frei drehen? 

Ist das ein Genozid oder einfach nur das einstampfen von Betriebs- und Geschäftsausstattung? 

Das sind alles Fragen die der erste Teil aufgeworfen hat und der zweite irgendwie nur halbherzig fortführt bzw. anschneidet.


----------



## Rabowke (19. September 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wer sagt dass eine darauf basierende  Serie mehr Akzeptanz genießen wird als die Filme (welche gleichermaßen keine Kassenerfolge waren)? Kann ich nicht so ganz verstehen dass man nun noch dieses Risiko Wagen möchte.


... weil das Setting die Zuschauer ansprechen *könnte*, wie Altered Carbon eindrucksvoll bewiesen hat. Kritisch ist nur die Story, d.h. man sollte die Drehbuchschreiber vom Film bitte nicht das Drehbuch für die Serie schreiben lassen.  

Der Vorteil bei Serien ist einfach die ... Zeit. Die Zeit die man sich nehmen kann um Charaktere, Motive & auch Geschichten dem Zuschauer näher zu bringen, gerade bei so einem komplexen Setting wie BR / AC ist das mMn wichtig.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. September 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... weil das Setting die Zuschauer ansprechen *könnte*, wie Altered Carbon eindrucksvoll bewiesen hat. Kritisch ist nur die Story, d.h. man sollte die Drehbuchschreiber vom Film bitte nicht das Drehbuch für die Serie schreiben lassen.
> 
> Der Vorteil bei Serien ist einfach die ... Zeit. Die Zeit die man sich nehmen kann um Charaktere, Motive & auch Geschichten dem Zuschauer näher zu bringen, gerade bei so einem komplexen Setting wie BR / AC ist das mMn wichtig.


Setting allein genügt aber nicht. Ich mag BR auch - BR 2049 werde ich irgendwann mal nachholen -, seine Vision bzw. seine Thematik, aber überwiegend bleibt doch nur die Stilisierung wirklich im Gedächtnis haften. Die Charakterzeichnung wie auch die Handlungsführung empfinde ich eher für schwach, und die Dialogknappheit stört mich bis heute, mMn hätte man durch stärkere Erläuterung die Welt und die Replikanten-Problematik dem Seher viel näher bringen können. Genau darin sehe ich auch den Grund fürs Versagen im Kino.

WENN die nun eine Serie machen wollen MÜSSEN sie genau an dieser Schwachstelle ansetzen, DANN sehe ich Chancen für sie. Allerdings bleibt noch die Frage was sie als Grundlage verwenden wollen: Die Filme oder Dicks Roman, denn die inhaltlichen wie auch die stimmigen Unterschiede zwischen beidem sind doch ziemlich groß.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## xNomAnorx (19. September 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... irgendwie wurde die eigentlich sehr interessante Thematik nicht gut umgesetzt, was für mich leider echt an Leto liegt, der auch schon 'seinen' Joker massiv gegen die Wand gefahren hat.



Das liegt für dich komplett an Leto? Sooo viel ist er doch gar nicht drin  Ich fand ihn sogar gut, allerdings weniger sein Schauspiel, das war ok, sondern mehr seinen Charakter - 



Spoiler



der Mensch, der die Welt 2049 gestaltet ist scheinbar weniger Mensch als alle Maschinen um ihn herum und nutzt Maschinen explizit zum sehen, weil er keine Augen mehr hat. Das ist eine schöne, konsequente Fortsetzung der Augenmotivik aus dem ersten BR und führt außerdem auch die damals bereits angedeutete Entmenschlichung der eigentlichen Menschen fort. Unterstützt wird das noch durch Deckards Tochter, den mit Abstand menschlichsten Charakter des Films und den einzigen der eine Verbindung zur Natur und wahren Emotionen aufzuweisen scheint - obwohl sie komplett abgeschottet in Quarantäne aufgewachsen ist. Menschlichkeit, zumindest nach heutigen Maßstäben, scheint sich in der Gesellschaft selbst also kaum noch entwickeln zu können.





> Ryan Gosling war okay, aber irgendwie zu eindimensional & auch die Erklärung bzw. Auflösung fand ich jetzt nicht wirklich gelungen. Ich kann es irgendwie nicht beschreiben, aber ich hatte die ganze Zeit das Gefühl das BR2049 Style und Optik um drei Ebenen über den Inhalt gestellt hat. Optik, Präsentation, Style ... wirklich gut, ggf. sogar einen Tick über dem Vorgänger, aber der Rest? Richtig, richtig schlecht ... für mich.



Ein gewisser Grad an Eindimensionalität ist in dem Fall ja aber auch gewünscht. Ich fand den Charakter großartig.



Spoiler



Ein Replikant als Protagonist zu setzen wirft ähnliche Fragen auf wie im ersten BR, allerdings ist man näher am "Objekt", da wir ihn auf seiner Suche nach Menschlichkeit begleiten. Die Anlehnung an Kafkas Protagonisten aus dem Prozess, Josef K, finde ich an der Stelle auch sehr schön.


 Der Film behandelt in vielerlei Hinsicht ähnliche Fragen und setzt die Motivik konsequent fort, dass muss man ihm hoch anrechnen. Nicht umsonst ist der Film auch gerade bei BR-Fans so beliebt (mit Ausnahmen anscheinend )
Style, Optik und CInematography sind imo über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Selbst wenn man den Film insgesamt nicht mag, das muss man auf jeden Fall zugestehen. 



> Ggf. war Blade Runner auch desshalb so toll, weil es vorher so eine düstere Zukunftsvision bis dato noch nicht gab, das Setting bzw. das moralische Dilemma, wie geht man mit den Replikanten um, sie fühlen, denken ... sind es Menschen? Sollte man alle Replikanten töten nur weil ein paar frei drehen?
> 
> Ist das ein Genozid oder einfach nur das einstampfen von Betriebs- und Geschäftsausstattung?
> 
> Das sind alles Fragen die der erste Teil aufgeworfen hat und der zweite irgendwie nur halbherzig fortführt bzw. anschneidet.



Find ich gar nicht. Der Film schneidet diese Fragen sogar sehr explizit an. 



Spoiler



Ks gesamte Story dreht sich darum, ob er ein Mensch ist oder nicht. Sollte man dieser zweiten Schöpfung das Fortpflanzen gestatten? Wo liegen überhaupt noch Unterschiede zwischen Mensch und Maschine wenn letztere gebärfähig sind? Ks Hologramm-Freundin führt diese Frage ja sogar noch weiter - ist sie menschlich? Und ist nicht schon längst der Zeitpunkt gekommen an dem es völlig egal ist wer maschinell und wer menschlich ist? Siehe Deckard, der es perfekt auf den Punkt bringt, wenn K ihn fragt, ob sein Hund echt ist und erwidert: "Ich weiß es nicht."


2049 ist sehr genau durchdacht und schneidet einige bekannte Themen an, stellenweise imo sogar besser als der erste Teil.


----------



## moeykaner (19. September 2018)

Ich mag beide Blade Runner Filme, finde aber Blade Runner 2049 besser. Von einer Serie bin  ich nicht überzeugt, die meisten Serienableger eines Films sind doch eher immer in Lowbudget B-Movie Qualität und mit vielen unnötigen Fanservice-Elementen gespikt.

Genauso wenig freue ich mich auf die Herr der Ringe Serie, dort befürchte ich eine Wiederholung der Fehler, die bereits  bei der Hobbit Trilogie passiert sind.


----------



## Frullo (19. September 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Schade übrigens das der Hauptdarsteller der ersten Staffel von Altered Carbon nicht mehr am Start ist. Das regt mich massiv auf!



1. Echt? Es gibt noch eine Season? Meines Erachtens hatte die Serie ein befriedigendes Ende, welches nicht unbedingt nach einer Fortsetzung schreit.

2. Auch wenn ich den Schauspieler ebenfalls gut fand, ihn zu ersetzen finde ich zumindest "plausibel und erklärbar im Kontext des Universums in dem Altered Carbon spielt". Zum einen ist ja "Body-Switching" kein Problem bzw. sogar zentraler Bestandteil dieses Universums. Zum anderen kann das sogar dadurch erklärt werden, dass Kovacs nicht unbedingt im Körper eines anderen (Ryker) herumlaufen will.


----------



## Rabowke (19. September 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> 1. Echt? Es gibt noch eine Season? Meines Erachtens hatte die Serie ein befriedigendes Ende, welches nicht unbedingt nach einer Fortsetzung schreit.


... es gibt eine zweite Season, was ja nach dem Überraschungserfolg eigentlich klar war. 



> 2. Auch wenn ich den Schauspieler ebenfalls gut fand, ihn zu ersetzen finde ich zumindest "plausibel und erklärbar im Kontext des Universums in dem Altered Carbon spielt". Zum einen ist ja "Body-Switching" kein Problem bzw. sogar zentraler Bestandteil dieses Universums. Zum anderen kann das sogar dadurch erklärt werden, dass Kovacs nicht unbedingt im Körper eines anderen (Ryker) herumlaufen will.


Natürlich ist es plausibel ... nur find ich eben den Schauspieler wirklich gut, sei es nun Altered Carbon oder House of Cards.


----------



## Exar-K (19. September 2018)

Blade Runner ist als Film perfekt so wie er ist und steht für sich allein. Der Nachfolger war imo schlicht unnötig, aber letztendlich dennoch ein guter Film.
Dass auch andere Geschichten in dem Setting funktionieren, sieht man ja z.B. auch am Adventure von Westwood.


----------



## Frullo (19. September 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... es gibt eine zweite Season, was ja nach dem Überraschungserfolg eigentlich klar war.



Eigentlich hege ich (vermutlich vergeblich) nach wie vor die Hoffnung, dass man "in sich abgeschlossene Werke" auch mal einfach so stehen lässt, auch wenn die Aussicht auf weitere Plinke-Plinke da ist 



Rabowke schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es plausibel ... nur find ich eben den Schauspieler wirklich gut, sei es nun Altered Carbon oder House of Cards.



Klar. Nur stört es mich in diesem Fall weitaus weniger, als wenn einfach ein neues Gesicht für eine Rolle eingeführt wird und vom Zuschauer erwartet man dann, dass er dies "ohne Stirnrunzeln" einfach akzeptiert. Zudem: Wir hatten einen asiatischen Kovacs, einen weissen Kovacs, da passt es doch wie die Faust aufs Auge, wenn mit  Anthony Mackie nun Kovacs schwarz wird


----------



## Zybba (19. September 2018)

Mehr Cyberpunk finde ich immer gut! 



Frullo schrieb:


> Eigentlich hege ich (vermutlich vergeblich) nach wie vor die Hoffnung, dass man "in sich abgeschlossene Werke" auch mal einfach so stehen lässt


An sich gebe ich dir recht.

Wobei ich finde sie könnten einfach eine komplett neue Geschichte in Staffel 2 erzählen.
Ähnlich wie z.B. True Detective. Auch wenn die zweite Staffel hier eher durchwachsen war...
Dennoch war ich nicht sehr enttäuscht. Schließlich wurde Staffel 1 nicht "verschandelt".


----------



## THEDICEFAN (20. September 2018)

Kommt darauf an was man daraus macht: An sich ist das Setting genial für eine phantastische Serie, allerdings sollte man die Story der Kinofilme dabei in Ruhe lassen..


----------

